
The first images of what will soon be the world's first hyperloop tube - shawnee_
http://www.sciencealert.com/these-are-the-first-images-of-what-will-soon-be-the-world-s-first-hyperloop-tube
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13809205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13809205)

Additional comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13818461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13818461)

